# alicante university hospital ..accomodation needed



## paddyroo (Jul 7, 2012)

hi to you all.. My sister has had an accident in spain whist on holiday and is in intensive care in Alicante (brain hemorrhage) I have sent my daughter over to spain and she is staying 40 miles away Quesada she has to travel twice aday to the hospital, I am flying out next thursday 12.07.2012 and will be staying for 2 weeks..Can anybody help with finding a apartment to rent nearer to the hospital ....the hotels Ive looked at are all booked up and I truly cant afford the more upmarket ones. Also does anyone have any positive information on the type of hospital it is? thanks to you all..


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Look on Cheap hotels and apartments, low cost flights, and cheap holidays worldwide with alpharooms.com I just had a quick look and its going to cost you about £350 for basic accommodation.

I hope your girl recovers well.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

How awful for you all!

Firstly, there have been several threads about Spanish healthcare and the vast majority of us have been very happy with the treatment received. In my own case, my family has 4 hospital stays under its belt and in all cases were treated very professionally and to a high standard. Sometimes "bedside manner" was definitely lacking, but that's the icing on the cake really.

As far as accommodation goes I have used this web successfully in the past, and according to this page there are still some great deals to be had in Alicante, so have a look.

Booking.com: Hoteles en Alicante. ¡Reserva ahora tu hotel!


----------

